# Hab mir utf-8.de gekauft ^^



## Paspirgilis (1. April 2011)

Hi, all ich PLATZE fast vor Freude  xD
Hab mir grad UTF-8.de gekauft.
Und dort versuch ich dann ne community aufzubauen rund um das Thema Zeichensatz und Encoding.
Wie findet ihr dieses "erstmal-design"? bzw. was haltet ihr von einer utf-8 community die sich gegenseitig helfen bei utf-8 problemen?
Yehaaa  http://www.utf-8.de  so eine geile Domain 

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis

PS: bin neugierig auf euer feedback


----------



## m0dpad (1. April 2011)

Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Das Logo ist aber nicht ganz mein Geschmack.


----------



## hela (1. April 2011)

Wow, Glückwunsch. Auf jeden Fall hast du dir was vorgenommen ...

Ich würde das Logo nicht so "schön" machen - passt irgendwie nicht zum Thema. Vielleicht wäre ein sachlicher technischer Font oder auch ein Teletype-Font (z.B. Carbon Type) besser geeignet.
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten. Oder auch nicht ...


----------



## Masaku (3. April 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Domain. Mach was draus! 
Die Idee, eine deutsche Community zum Thema aufzubauen, find ich sehr gut. Häufig gings (und gehts teilweise) mir selbst nämlich so, dass ich lange suchen musste, bis ich eine Lösung für meine Probleme fand.

Die Seite finde ich, so wie sie jetzt ist, nicht gut; ich persönlich würde sie nach einem kurzen Moment wieder verlassen.
Aber das liegt nicht am fehlenden Content sondern am Design und dem bisherigen Content.
Das Design (v.a. vom Logo) ist zu verspielt und random, es wirkt nicht kohärent und dem Thema nicht würdig. Der Look sollte sachlicher, "seriöser" werden. Ich denke, für den Anfang kannst du dich ruhig am Design von Unicode.org orientieren.
Dann sehe ich viele Schreibfehler und du pendelst zwischen Siezen und Duzen. Und hab in der Formulierung ruhig mehr Mut: Nicht "vielleicht findet man ja gemeinsam Lösungen" sondern "man wird gemeinsam Lösungen finden". 

Positiv find ich, dass du direkt auf den Wikipedia-Artikel verlinkst. Passend wäre auch eine Verlinkung zu den offiziellen Unicode-Tabellen.
Die irreführende Beschreibung "Bookmark UTF-8.de bei:" solltest du korrigieren. Weder bei Facebook noch bei Twitter bookmarkt man.
Wenn ich den Facebook-Link unten rechts anklicke, komm ich automatisch auf FB in ungarischer Übersetzung. Ist das nur bei mir so?

Wenn du die Webseite pushen willst in Sachen Bekanntheit (Suchmaschinenranking), dann würd ich dir noch ein paar Dinge empfehlen:

Startseite überarbeiten
Schreib ein bischen mehr relevantes zu dem Thema. Lass ein paar Begriffe fallen, die was mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Aber kein Keyword-Spamming sondern sinnvoll eingesetzt. Du solltest irgendwie die Begriffe UTF-8, Unicode, Zeichensatz, (Zeichen-)Codierung, Dokumente, Sonderzeichen, Umlaute, Schriftzeichen und Multibyte einbauen. Das sind einige der Relevanten; es gibt noch viel mehr. Aber die richtigen zu finden und richtig einzusetzen ist die Kunst der SEO. 
Verlinke mehr auf relevante Seiten
Wikipedia ist ein guter Anfang, Unicode.org hab ich oben schon vorgeschlagen. Es ist gut, wenn du mehr relevante Seiten verlinkst. Aber nicht zu viele! Auf UTF8.com kannst du dich inspieren lassen. (Aber nicht einfach kopieren!)
Geh schnell auf eine dynamische Basis, z.B. ein Blog, wo du _regelmäßig_ was schreibst. Zum Bsp. kannst du über aktuelle Probleme im Zusammenhang mit UTF-8 oder Zeichensätzen generell schreiben (Probleme, die du selber hast/hattest oder von denen du gehört/gelesen hast). Auch aktuelle Entwicklungen sind immer ein gutes Thema. Oder auch mal Tipps/Guides.
All diese Punkte haben ein Ziel: deine Seite in den Suchergebnissen nach oben zu bringen. Je aktueller du deine Seite hältst, je relevanter sie erscheint, je sinnvoller du verlinkst und je häufiger auf dich gelinkt wird desto wichtiger erscheint deine Seite und umso mehr steigt sie im Ranking.

So, jetzt hab ich zwar vieeel mehr geschrieben, als ich eigtl. wollte, aber seis drum. Wenn ich dir nichts Neues erzähle... na gut... umsonst geschrieben.
Ansonsten hoffe ich natürlich, dir nciht auf die Füße getreten zu sein. Ich kritisiere normalerweise sehr direkt, mein das aber nicht böse sondern konstruktiv.


----------



## Paspirgilis (6. April 2011)

Schöner beitrag, einiges wusste ich schon anders nicht.
Design kauf ich mir grad bei nem kumpel.
Viele deien tipps werd ich auf jeden fall sinnvoll einbauen innerhalb dieses Monats.


----------



## DexXxtrin (11. April 2011)

Im Grossen und Ganzen voll mit Masaku einverstanden. Allerdings: auch unicode.org würde ich schnell mal wieder verlassen.
Das wichtigste ist ein gutes Design. Denn das ist das was die Leute auf den ersten Blick sehen und danach urteilen.
Also: Farben nicht zu wild (nicht so düster). Eher schlicht und einfach, aber elegant.
Zusätzlich: Ich bin ein totaler Feind von Werbungen auf Internetseiten. Das erste was bei dir auffält ist die Werbeeinbindung. Wenns nicht ohne geht, wenigstens nicht direkt so auffallend.

Grundgedanke finde ich top. Bin gespannt wie es rauskommt und wünsche dir viel Glück.


----------



## CPoly (11. April 2011)

DexXxtrin hat gesagt.:


> Das wichtigste ist ein gutes Design. Denn das ist das was die Leute auf den ersten Blick sehen und danach urteilen.



Du vergisst, dass die Zielgruppe vor allem Entwickler sind. Natürlich ist ein ansprechendes Design schön, wichtiger sind aber die Infos. Die Infos, welche man sucht, sollten möglichst schnell gefunden werden (dazu zählt auch SEO arbeit) und vor allem korrekt sein.

Bestes Beispiel: http://www.selfhtml.org. Praktisch jedem Anfänger wird diese Seite empfohlen. Sieht sie gut aus? Nein. Aber auch nicht schlecht. Sondern funktional.


----------



## DexXxtrin (11. April 2011)

Ansprechend kann auch einfach gehalten werden, deshalb schrieb ich dies:



DexXxtrin hat gesagt.:


> Eher schlicht und einfach



Auch wenn die Zielgruppe Entwickler sind, wird niemand von einem anständigen Design abgeneigt sein. Etwas schlichtes ist einfach realisiert: http://www.adobe.com/products/
nichts grosses, aber man findet sich sofort zu recht.
Glaube Leute suchen lieber auf einer Seite die gut aufgeräumt ist und sie sich zurecht finden. 

Klar soll der Schwerpunkt auf dem Inhalt liegen, allerdings kann ich diesen bis jetzt ja noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## smileyml (20. April 2011)

Auch hier scheint kein Review möglich, da sich deine Seite sogar noch in der Ideenphase befindet.
-verschoben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. April 2011)

Kleiner Denkanstoß:

Wenn jemand ein ganz bestimmtes Problem mit UTF-8 hat, dann sucht derjenige eine Lösung, eine schnelle Hilfe. Aber wenn das Problem gelöst ist, dann wird derjenige sich wohl kaum hobbymäßig ständig mit den Tücken von UTF-8 rumschlagen, sondern an seinem eigentlichen Kram weitermachen wollen.

Deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob in diesem Themenbereich wirklich eine lebendige, aktive Community mit regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Usern entstehen kann. Deinen Plan mit einem Forum würde ich in jedem Fall erstmal zurückstellen und entweder via Blog oder via CMS hilfreiche und gut aufgearbeitete Inhalte anbieten. Eine Kommentarfunktion dürfte vorläufig völlig ausreichen um das nötige Feedback und vielleicht auch ein paar Ansätze von User-Dialog hinzukriegen.

Wenn das Ganze irgendwann so laufen sollte, dass die Themen breit gefächert sind und bestimmte Leute offenbar immer wiederkommen, dann kannst du immernoch nachdenken, ob du ein Forum anbieten möchtest. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## m0dpad (21. April 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich würde dir empfehlen, die häufigsten Probleme im Zusammenhang mit UFT8 raus zu suchen und dazu dann eine Anleitung anbieten um diese zu lösen. Ein richtige große Community wird sich darauf vermutlich nicht aufbauen lassen, so spannend ist eine Zeichenkodierung dann doch wieder nicht


----------

